# Will it end :(?



## Psychostein (Nov 3, 2016)

3 1/2 weeks ago I smoked a joint got really high I freaked out and panicked, with DP/DR I have my ups and down for like 6 hours I will feel shit then for about an hour I'll still have visual problems but won't be anxious? I'm going on a holiday in 2 weeks I'm so sad that I'm going in the kind of condition Is this going to be like this forever?


----------



## Yourimotte (Oct 5, 2016)

Yes trust me it will go away. I know it must be helle for you right now, but there is hope. I myself am recovered from dp/dr and the anxiety. You have to 'control' your anxiety level, so your dp/dr symptoms are going to subside. So i said 'control' because yiu can't control it in a specific way. You have to let go. Just accept you have an anxiety disorder and listeb to you anxiety attacks. And if needed write them down! That trully helped me out! I am sorry to tell you this, but it can be that your holidays won't be nice.. i have had dped holidays and they were awful... but i suggest you to write down ???? i hope you l be fine, but don't lose hope!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2016)

You may have it for awhile. I freaked out and panicked on pot too and that was 8 months ago and I'm still struggling. :/


----------



## Danny240900 (Nov 23, 2016)

Don't worry bro, the best thing to do is to stop thinking about the visuals and everything, relax. Keep your brain busy and the depersonalisation should wear off just like mine does after I smoke


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Its an individual thing...

Some recover quickly, some recover slowly....

BUT! IT does get better with time and the right treatment or even the right medicines...

You are NOT stuck like this...I promise you...

It would be advisable for you to avoid all drugs like weed etc...It will vastly improve your chances of recovery...In fact when you do recover and you will you should stay away from drugs for good....Otherwise you are playing a game of chance....

Your gonna be ok...Hang on in there....If it becomes unbearable and you really really start to struggle maybe consider medicines...


----------



## 999661 (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Psychostein (Nov 3, 2016)

Guys I go out every single day and don't isolate myself I can't lie every single day is a battle, I push through i have completed my first year of law school.

Some lights makes my condition worse and I get scared.. sometimes I feel good and ignore it, but sometimes I'm vunerable and I get hit hard start shaking and twitching constantly 

Hopefully by a year time it will be gone!


----------



## tfiio (Nov 10, 2016)

RPJ, I think Yourimotte meant control as in reduce the number of things that cause anxiety, as opposed to stuffing it down and trying to bottle it away. unless I've misunderstood what you meant.


----------



## tfiio (Nov 10, 2016)

I understand that. I don't have a workaround yet.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I missed a lot of holidays over 40 years. LOL Cannabis can stress your temporal lobe and if your lobe is insufficient, then you are fucked. Simple as that, really. The brain is just an organ like all your other organs. The human genome is full of errors that can result in an insufficient temporal lobe. If you want to know if yours is A1, try some cannabis, or

ectasy, or shrooms or LSD. If your temporal lobe is not A1, then you get a nice panic attack and long-term DP/DR and a lifetime of anxiety. That's life!


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

I was also like you. 
But that was 5 months ago, and I'm learning to live with it. It'll go away eventually, we just have to be positive.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2016)

forestx5 said:


> I missed a lot of holidays over 40 years. LOL Cannabis can stress your temporal lobe and if your lobe is insufficient, then you are fucked. Simple as that, really. The brain is just an organ like all your other organs. The human genome is full of errors that can result in an insufficient temporal lobe. If you want to know if yours is A1, try some cannabis, or
> 
> ectasy, or shrooms or LSD. If your temporal lobe is not A1, then you get a nice panic attack and long-term DP/DR and a lifetime of anxiety. That's life!


Don't listen to this, okay.

Very irresponsible post - which I'm sure he knows.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

"You got 40 years of DP from a single marijuana-induced attack?" I guess you could say that. My first cannabis intoxication resulted in my suffering temporal lobe seizures. When they were over, my life had changed. My personality changed. My perception of my self had changed. My perception of my environment had changed. I began to suffer ocular migraines. I developed a head tremor. I began to experience panic attacks. Over the years, I suffered epic episodes of depression. I once went sleepless for 52 days. I would lose 30 lbs during a depressive episode because my anxiety was so bad I couldn't eat. Was it all the fault of cannabis? No. Cannabis was just a trigger. Apparently, I was a time bomb waiting for a trigger.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2016)

RPJ said:


> All the facts say you won't get better no matter what you do. So how does one maintain this blind optimism?


Facts? What "facts"?

"Blind optimism"?


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

RPJ said:


> Easy for you to say. For some people it never goes away, and we're all worried that we are going to become those people.





RPJ said:


> Be that as it may, I'm more inclined to believe him than anyone else.
> 
> How am I supposed to believe these constant claims of "you will get better", when there is NO evidence that you will get better, no cure, no treatment, no method one can apply to try and get better, no knowledge from doctors on what to do about it, and real cases where it hasn't ever gone away? All the facts say you won't get better no matter what you do. So how does one maintain this blind optimism?


The answer is simple RPJ....everybody is different !!!...You cannot label yourself on others...Whos to say that the cure for DP doesnt appear tomorrow out of somewhere...The likes of forestx5 and myself have just been unlucky...We developed DP way back when it was hardly heard of....Before the internet was here even...The fact is nobody knows how to recover or when they will recover..."EVERBODY IS DIFFERENT"

You will find an answer though that will put your mind more at ease....You may even recover fully...We just dont know...


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

RPJ we have learned to cope with it....and you will too....Even though we still suffer it is for most of us nowhere near what it used to be like....You are just as strong as us and you will get through this...I wont pep talk you because personally I just wanted to punch people who pep talked me in the face...Psychiatrists and therapists and doctors can be f*****s for pep talking....

I never wanted pep talks I wanted answers...Even though the answers never actually came the suffering eased...Just like it will for you...

You are going to improve....We all do....This suffering is not permanent...I and alot of the other long term DPers know that it gets better and improves with time....We have ALL experienced the hell you are going through and we have ALL experienced improvement and relief....This is fact and not a pep talk...


----------



## Newchie97 (Sep 11, 2016)

eddy1886 said:


> The answer is simple RPJ....everybody is different !!!...You cannot label yourself on others...Whos to say that the cure for DP doesnt appear tomorrow out of somewhere...The likes of forestx5 and myself have just been unlucky...We developed DP way back when it was hardly heard of....Before the internet was here even...The fact is nobody knows how to recover or when they will recover..."EVERBODY IS DIFFERENT"
> 
> You will find an answer though that will put your mind more at ease....You may even recover fully...We just dont know...


 I feel like this is such a huge factor as to why some people have this for a good amount of time, there just wasnt any information back in the day. One woman that got this a couple decades ago said that all doctors would do back then was just toss anti depressants at you and call it a day. Not sure how accurate that is 20 years ago but if it is, thats so sad and we've definitely come a long way, both therapy and meds are getting better.


----------



## tfiio (Nov 10, 2016)

RPJ said:


> All the facts say you won't get better no matter what you do.


buddy, there are plenty of accounts that directly dispute that assertion. plenty of stories even on here. depersonalization and derealization, as disorders in and of themselves, are very under-researched, which is unfortunate, but that does not make them insurmountable without further research. as symptoms of other well-researched disorders, they are treatable by treating the disorder itself. so no, none of the facts say you won't get better no matter what you do. that's probably just your brain lying for sport, like it tends to do to all of us.


----------



## tfiio (Nov 10, 2016)

I disagree. it is under-researched, but it is not insurmountable. you and I are not the only ones to experience this, and others HAVE gotten out.


----------



## reactor (Nov 10, 2016)

have you tried using benzos? if benzos alleviate symptoms then you know your issues are anxiety related.


----------



## tfiio (Nov 10, 2016)

RPJ, you're being rude again. I am not recovered, and I am also not you, so I have no idea what might work for you. and throwing the fact that I'm not okay in my face like you just did is really rather mean.


----------



## Newchie97 (Sep 11, 2016)

Its clearly surmountable. The recovery section is proof of that.... and don't say its pure luck again. Start being open minded.


----------



## tfiio (Nov 10, 2016)

a problem with no solution just hasn't been examined from the best angle yet. you're quite a pessimist, aren't you.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

RPJ said:


> I don't think my DP is caused by anxiety. I think it's the other way around. In cases where DP is the primary disorder there is no hope.


This is not true!!!

There is always hope...Even though it doesnt feel like that right now...


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

RPJ said:


> I'm sorry but I just don't understand what you mean by "it's not insurmountable" when you don't even know the first thing to do to cure it... a problem with no solution is by definition an insurmountable problem.


Just because you haven't found ways to manage it yet, or you assume that your DP is not based on anxiety or something else, doesn't mean it's true you know. The one thing we do know is that we are all still quite clueless. The second thing we know is that people recover by trying different things (medications, new lifestyle etc..) and found ways to manage it and eventually recover fully by doing so.

I understand your pessimism, i really do. But you have no real basis to state facts. Pretty much no1 does.


----------



## Yourimotte (Oct 5, 2016)

Rpj, i never said it was easy that s why i put it between '' ... i am completely recovered with what i did. So maybe my advice is not bullshit.


----------



## Newchie97 (Sep 11, 2016)

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/10251-my-own-little-story/


----------



## partiedtoohard (Feb 24, 2016)

I am sorry, but I find it quite hilarious for people to say "all the facts point to there is no recovery", when a few inches away, there is a "Recovery stories" section with THOUSANDS of threads. Do you think all of these people here are coming onto this form to post fake articles over and over again? 
I agree, there are people out there that are still dealing with this horrible disorder, which is a terrible thing. For the most part, these people are here for insight, guidance, and at the very least, comfort with others. I believe that if you TRULY believe that "theres no cure", and you are not here for help with healing, support, or ideas to help others dealing with this, then you have no place to be here. If all you have is negativity to spread, then this is not the place you are looking for.


----------



## Psychostein (Nov 3, 2016)

Wow this post brings back memories god I was going through hell ????


----------



## seizedbydivine (Jan 27, 2017)

I have to agree with RPJ. *Control* is the problem I think. Every time I try to control my DP and anxiety it gets much worse.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2017)

RPJ said:


> Actually, yes. I'm confident that most of them are fake accounts trying to peddle some "pay for a cure" bullshit program like Harris Harrington's videos.


A recent poster was asking for money, but that was an exception. There are thousands of posts done freely and asking for nothing.



RPJ said:


> Of the ones that are genuine, they don't have a single fucking clue how they got better. They just got lucky and that's all. It's entirely a dice roll, they won and come back just to brag about it to us.


They are giving advise and don't have to.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

RPJ said:


> I wish they wouldnt. They don't have any answers. A while back I was messaged by one of them and he offered to help me by giving me the exact same "advice" from Dpmanual, and when I pointed this out to him he got angry and started cussing me out. These people just want to bloviate and make themselves feel superior. Eveb though they would never admit it, they are glad that we are suffering and they are not.


I dunno, I've seen both sides. I've seen people on an ego-trip zealously shoving people around, and I've seen honest posters shot-down for just trying to help. As always, it's a balance that has to be addressed as we go along.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Its just my opinion but if you genuinely have suffered from DP and have discovered a way to fix it then passing on the knowledge to other fellow sufferers for FREE would seem to me the thing that any decent honest person would do...

I mean who else but another DP sufferer knows what its like to live through this condition on a daily basis...So in turn wouldnt they want to share their knowledge FREELY with others who are still suffering as they once did...(Maybe im just being naive)

This in itself tells me that ANY individual claiming to know the cure/fix for DP and who requests money in return for sharing the knowledge is a total schemer and doesnt give a f**k about others who are suffering either way...

NEVER give money to ANYBODY on the internet claiming to know how to fix/cure DP....

Now if you are somebody out there who genuinely does know a way to fix or cure DP and are seeking financial gain in exchange for the information shame on you....You may consider yourself personally responsible for the pain and suffering (even deaths) of thousands/millions of people around the world you are keeping this valuable knowledge away from....All because you are GREEDY and spiritually sick....If this is you you remember this....Your greed will come back and bite you on your ugly ass! What goes around comes around! FACT!


----------



## Psychostein (Nov 3, 2016)

I am lostsoul67, I spoke to RPJ gave him advice on Skype he then messaged me telling me he does not believe my advice and threw it in my face.. after he done that he touched on my nerves I told him to f**** himself.

Psychostein.


----------

